# Who will win the world cup?



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 2, 2014)

Lots of matches going on. Brazil is hanging by a thread of a hair. Maybe Colombia will do the trick. Who will be the champion this time?


----------



## chefwatson (Jul 2, 2014)

Germany


----------



## MowgFace (Jul 2, 2014)

chefwatson said:


> Germany



+!


----------



## erikz (Jul 2, 2014)

Depends who makes it through the "hard side" of the tournament. 

France, Germany or Colombia are the contenders for me, Brazil is showing an aweful game so far. I think it will be either Colombia or Germany facing Arentina or the Netherlands - pherhaps Belgium - in the final. 

Germany or Colombia will subsequently go on winning the final.


----------



## Matus (Jul 2, 2014)

Please, not Germany, otherwise my colleagues will become unbearable for at least a month :scared4: :biggrin:


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 2, 2014)

I think Germany is over rated, Belgium is very underrated too


----------



## cadberry (Jul 2, 2014)

A lot of the big favorites have been a little underwhelming lately. After seeing Belgium yesterday I can see them winning it; they have a great goalkeeper and man are they fast


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2014)

yes it's goanna be Belgium for sure.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 2, 2014)

Belgium - I think they looked good against the US, but that's because it was quite - end-to-end stuff, and must have been exhausting. Basically, the US doesn't have the players and technique to play possession football, nor the organisation to stifle Belgium. They had to rely, instead, on a career performance by the keeper and hope they'd catch Belgium out with their running and long balls. They basically played and English game, and with lots of spirit. Belgium has the players, though, and if one of their over 30 (!) shots had gone in earlier in the match, it might have been a blow out. There were enough chances for several matches.

Nah, I can't see Belgium doing it, but there is no obvious frontrunner either at this point, and no one knows. Colombia I haven't seen, but they sound great. However, they've never won it (not even close) and though they're talented they don't have enough big, experienced players. 

I'd say Holland has a good chance of beating Argentina, but now the report is that De Jong's out for the rest of the cup, and the Dutch defense looked quite exposed after he came off against Mexico. He was playing so well, but now imagine facing Messi in a potential semi-final.

Brazil seem about to break out into tears whenever possible; just too emotional and drained, and now Neymar's having fitness doubts.

Ruud Gullit's described Argentina as the worst team with the best players, and the darkhorse. Messi doesn't have enough support in the centre, though, and if he doesn't conjure something then, ...

Germany aren't quite convincing either, in addition to lacking some injured players; and teams can def score against them.

France can look good, but haven't played anyone really strong yet. Who knows.

Would be hard to place a bet on this one....


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 2, 2014)

At this point, I have no clue. Before the tournament started, I thought if Argentina manages to form their good individual players into a team, they should be a favorite, but I have been underwhelmed by them in all their games. Should Germany beat France, they will meet Brasil with a whole country behind it or Columbia, and I don't think they would win either of those games with this coach. So, the team that really will be interesting to watch is the Netherlands, and I would not mind if they won. They always had very good teams, especially when considering the size of the country, and this year they have a coach with a concept and excellent players (and no players who spit at other people...). In any case, all four coming games are very interesting and I really look forward to watching them.

Stefan


----------



## Anton (Jul 2, 2014)

It's anyone's game now


----------



## Asteger (Jul 2, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> At this point, I have no clue. Before the tournament started, I thought if Argentina manages to form their good individual players into a team, they should be a favorite, but I have been underwhelmed by them in all their games.



At Barcelona, Messi combines with Xavi/Iniesta. But in this Argentina he ends up alone in the centre of the attacking half and has to do a lot more, and usually ends up surrounded and passing longer to the flanks and striker ahead of him. He's not the danger-man like this, but to his credit he's still been the source of all their victories. There isn't enough movement and flexibility in the formation, though, for ARG to be pretty to watch.



apicius9 said:


> the team that really will be interesting to watch is the Netherlands, and I would not mind if they won. They always had very good teams, especially when considering the size of the country, and this year they have a coach with a concept and excellent players (and no players who spit at other people...).



Nice for you to put traditional rivalries aside. Here are the guilty duo in happier times:


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm still laughing about the spit comment, Stefan! I guess the Dutch deserve more that anybody to be world cup champions based on what they did in the past (excluding the spitting) and what they are doing now too.
I would say Germany and Argentina are the ones that have more number of individual talent in their teams, but who knows?
I would not mind if the Dutch were champions, but would love if Costa Rica did it.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 3, 2014)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> I'm still laughing about the spit comment, Stefan! I guess the Dutch deserve more that anybody to be world cup champions based on what they did in the past (excluding the spitting) and what they are doing now too.



Yes, we was robbed - probably both in '74 and '78.


----------



## XooMG (Jul 3, 2014)

This is one of those games where people try to get a ball into a net right?


----------



## Asteger (Jul 3, 2014)

XooMG said:


> This is one of those games where people try to get a ball into a net right?



Yup. Nothing to do with edges and stones.


----------



## erikz (Jul 3, 2014)

We (The Netherlands) are for football what New Zealand used to be for rugby untill 2011 really; the best country that never won the cup. 

I surely hope they do win this year, Robben is in top form, so are a few others. We will miss De Jong and replacement Fer though, so lets see how the team copes with the surprise of the tournament so far (Costa Rica).


----------



## Asteger (Jul 3, 2014)

Erikz, I'd have mixed feelings about a win this time, though less so than last time. In 2010 it was just too cynical, V.Bommel and De Jong especially, and defensive. I was secretly happy to see Spain take it. You could have switched V. Marwijk for Mourinho and have seen the same thing.

This time less so, and they also seem more flexibly tactically. However, the days of the really attractive, flowing Dutch sides are probably over - since probably Euro 2000. Really wish and think NED should have won it in 1998.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, i can say that despite you have take us out in 2010, i was hoping you won it at that time instead of Spain. Nothing against the Spainards, but because of what you have done in the past world cups.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 3, 2014)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Well, i can say that despite you have take us out in 2010, i was hoping you won it at that time instead of Spain. Nothing against the Spainards, but because of what you have done in the past world cups.



Obrigado, Marcelo. But still I think it would have been an injustice if Spain didn't win last time. They had to win, for football. In the end you want to see the best, most exciting or attractive teams, win, and the past 6 years have been Spain's time. I'm not too happy when NED plays more not to lose than to win. They've got a better balance this time, but no idea if they can continue. Me, if they're not good enough I'm not happy to see other better teams progress.

Report today - a psychologist has been called in to sort out all the emotions with Brazil. Seems too much for Neymar, Cesar, Thiago and D. Luiz. What's happening? Makes me think of someone who's about to get married, goes through every feeling, and just doesn't know what to do. I don't think they can win it, unless amazingly lucky, like this.


----------



## erikz (Jul 3, 2014)

I do agree with everything you said about the NED squad so far Asteger.

Newsflash on the German squad, besides Hummels there are seven players down with the flu. No news about what players are down and out...


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 3, 2014)

I guess people in Brazil just put way too much importance in it. Since it is happening here they feel the weight of the world is on their shoulders. I was reading these last days Thiago Silva being critized because he asked to be the last one to do the penalty kick series against Chile as he wasn't feeling confident at that time. In my book, i would always choose a player that would come in truth and say something like that in order to help that group, but here in Brazil this crazy histeria of we must win the cup no matter what tend to be harsh on the guy. If he were that bad, he wouldn't be playing first for Milan and now for PSG. But, Thiago Silva aside, that is just example of why i think this players of today are so emotional: they think that because they are playing home, they must bring this one and this are making them weaker.


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2014)

XooMG said:


> This is one of those games where people try to get a ball into a net right?



I thought this was like the Winston Cup without the pretty girls...


----------



## Asteger (Jul 4, 2014)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> I guess people in Brazil just put way too much importance in it. Since it is happening here they feel the weight of the world is on their shoulders. I was reading these last days Thiago Silva being critized because he asked to be the last one to do the penalty kick series against Chile as he wasn't feeling confident at that time. In my book, i would always choose a player that would come in truth and say something like that in order to help that group, but here in Brazil this crazy histeria of we must win the cup no matter what tend to be harsh on the guy. If he were that bad, he wouldn't be playing first for Milan and now for PSG. But, Thiago Silva aside, that is just example of why i think this players of today are so emotional: they think that because they are playing home, they must bring this one and this are making them weaker.



I was just remembering 1998. Brazil went through on penalties and Holland, who hasn't had as good of a team since, and then went up against France in the final but their play was strangely subdued, and France of course won. Remember the incident where the Real Ronaldo fainted or something in the dressing room prior to the game? Till then, he'd probably been the best player in the tournment.


----------



## Sambal (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone listening to "Men in Blazers" podcast? Very funny, sharp and fast commentary on the World Cup - in the best of the British tradition.


----------



## erikz (Jul 4, 2014)

daveb said:


> I thought this was like the Winston Cup without the pretty girls...



At half time we do have the World Cup in Lingerie here in the Netherlands. 15 minutes of bouncing boobs to spent half time is not half bad.

http://www.veronicatv.nl/programmas/wk-in-lingerie/videos/qRaktxjnTue5/nederland-italië


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jul 4, 2014)

I am for Germany to win.

Today Germany and France play. Some of the 1940 jokes that are filling my FB feed are awesome.


----------



## erikz (Jul 4, 2014)

1940 jokes from the Germans 44/45 jokes from the French?


----------



## Asteger (Jul 8, 2014)

Semifinals BRA/GER now up! 18 mins more to wait, I'm ready!


----------



## erikz (Jul 8, 2014)

Quick goal, I hope the Germans keep this up!


----------



## erikz (Jul 8, 2014)

And there was nr. 2...


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## erikz (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol this is over, 5-0 and more than 2/3 of the game to go...


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2014)

I am totally perplexed, in a positive way, of course...

Stefan


----------



## JHunter (Jul 8, 2014)

I walked away for but a few moments to return to 5-0 and was blown away.


----------



## erikz (Jul 8, 2014)

7-1 in the end. Lots of momentum amd morale for Germany going into the final.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 8, 2014)

erikz said:


> 7-1 in the end. Lots of momentum amd morale for Germany going into the final.



crazy, how Brazil was affected by losing 2 players, seems like once they gave up the first goal, they lost all interest?

I have always thought Germany was over rated, I do have German heritage, my last name is German, but I have dutch heritage as well and I like the Netherlands team much more


----------



## Anton (Jul 8, 2014)

It's going to be hard to stop the the confidence of the germans going into the final; like a freight train which can't stop for the other team and the "fear"


----------



## Asteger (Jul 8, 2014)

Wait, I fell asleep before kick off... what happened?


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 8, 2014)

Asteger said:


> Wait, I fell asleep before kick off... what happened?



all you need to know is that Germany killed Brazil, it was embarrassing beyond belief 

7-1


----------



## larrybard (Jul 8, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> . . . . I do have German heritage, my last name is German . . . .



Strange, I assumed "Vin" was French, not German.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 8, 2014)

It is man, my IRL last name DUHHH LOL


----------



## larrybard (Jul 8, 2014)

I suppose I should have added some smiley face, if my attempted humor was too subtle. :biggrin:


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, i knew this german team was better than this brazilian team, but 7-1? I guess this can be good to make people in Brazil to finally change the way our team is thinking the game for the last years.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 8, 2014)

For the next years, i mean.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 9, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> Asteger said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, I fell asleep before kick off... what happened?
> ...



Oh, oh, I know. Was joking of course, and watched every moment. 

Brazil have been nasty for a while: physicality and fouling. I had to laugh that the day before Mourinho predicted they'd win the tournament, and wouldn't the current Brazil's style suit Mr Moan. It's a good thing for Brazilian football that they lost. Time for a re-think. What happened to technique and imagination? It's been a while since Brazil showcased that.



Marcelo Amaral said:


> Wow, i knew this german team was better than this brazilian team, but 7-1? I guess this can be good to make people in Brazil to finally change the way our team is thinking the game for the last years.



Absolutely.

And CoqaVin - your inbox has been full for several days.


----------



## erikz (Jul 9, 2014)

Time for that fat old guy go say goodbye to football, I really cant stand Scolari.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 9, 2014)

ahhh crap my bad, let me clear that now, Sorry Asteger, I didn't even realize, I hate that


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 9, 2014)

All they have is Neymar, and without him they are a crap team


----------



## ecchef (Jul 13, 2014)

My guess is Germany!  In spite of some questionable officiating. :eyebrow:


----------



## Asteger (Jul 13, 2014)

There you have it: Germany. They were the best team, individually and collectively, so a just end.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 13, 2014)

Asteger said:


> O It's a good thing for Brazilian football that they lost. Time for a re-think. What happened to technique and imagination? It's been a while since Brazil showcased that.



Very well said. I've been a Brazil fan since 1994 when the cup was in the U.S. Brazil is what made me love football......not so much this year!
Congrats to Germany and that German/Hawaiian handle guy. That goal was so great.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 13, 2014)

Not sure if you know, but actually that 1994 team is also regarded more as a pragmatic and not a classic Brazil side, though they did have Romario and Bebeto. The image of the team has been at odds with reality for a while now. Usually, the talk about jogo bonito goes back earlier, especially to 1970.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yippiiee! Nice, I had not expected that. But I have to say, from the games I saw, I would not know a team that deserved it more. Argentina won every game just barely, Brazil certainly had a terrible day against Germany, and most of the other big ones were out after the group rounds. Maybe the Netherlands, that would have been an interesting final game also. Anyway, I had 2 beers early in the day and no I am too tired for woodworking...

Stefan


----------



## Asteger (Jul 14, 2014)

Congrats, Stefan! 

Yes, a final against Germany would have been a good one, though I fear still a loss for Holland. The semis were decided on penalties, and seeing how Messi & Aguero were just standing around (tired, injured) yesterday, I have to think that Robben et all would have given you a lot more trouble.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 19, 2014)

First of all, sorry for not replying sooner. Was on vacation for a week fishing with no internet connection. 
Congratulations, Stefan and Matus for a deserved win!
Regarding "jogo bonito", the brazilian team that i've seen playing that no one here denies was superb was the team of 1982, although it didn't win the world cup. Of course the team of 1970 had it too and ended up winning the world cup. 
The team of 1994 had a strong defensive system but lost those talented midfielders Brazil used to have in order to control the match. It did win the world cup, but it kind of left the impression that a strong defensive system is everything, and it's not. Romario and Bebeto were exceptional. Dunga that later was coach in 2010 was very cohesive in that team. That and some luck was enough to win it in the penalties.


----------

